# 1st post. Skil 1810 “pop-up”



## DaleFiorillo (Oct 30, 2017)

Just bought the router, and have read the manual, even did a little inlaying. My question
is what does the “pop up” feature mean? The depth knob is shown popped way up in
the manuals diagram, but mine does nothing but rotate. My unit is the fixed base type.
Secondly, I spent hours making a fitting for the dust collection port, and even when 
connected to a shop vac I don’t see a reduction the sawdust. Any suggestions?
Cutting up in Sequim, Wa
Dale


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Dale; welcome! 
Can you take some pictures? You can load them directly from your own hard drive, but not the 'net, until you reach 10 comments...it's an anti-spam thing.
Just put the pics on your desktop, them drag them into the field below, "DRAG AND DROP FILE UPLOAD".
Dontcha just love manuals that _assume_ you know what they're talking about?


----------



## winniall (Sep 29, 2017)

hey Dale is issue resolved now?? if not then share image of the router as Danin said!


----------



## DaleFiorillo (Oct 30, 2017)

Can’t find the new member rules, yet, but do I need 10 posts to add a pic?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dale; see my earlier comment. But basically, no.


----------



## DaleFiorillo (Oct 30, 2017)

Gotcha, will try, this Ipad is so clunky.
Dale


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Do as Dan said or used the advanced posting option, manage attachments, and browse files. As long as it is in your hard drive it will work. It will also tell you what formats are compatible.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Could it be the quick release button, being called a "pop-up". On my Rigid router, as with most i'm sure, have a quick release button. So that if you are moving your router up or down a good bit, you don't have to keep spinning the little knob. Push the little spring loaded quick release, move the router up or down the fixed base, and then use the knob for fine tuning. Don't know, just a thought!!


----------



## DaleFiorillo (Oct 30, 2017)

I had to email the pictures to myself, then switch over to a pc to do this. There is a circlip right under the 
knob, so the knob just can't raise up, or pop-up. I thought maybe the feature was for the plunge model, but
this is the fixed-base diagram. Melted into the top is a little "recon", and right next to that is a Skil factory
reconditioned sticker, the machine was only $40, including shipping. No wrench. It is incredibly clean.
You can see my dorky vacuum attachment. 
I will fuss with it and learn what is going on, just thought an owner might be lurking around. 
a good bit.......nice pun!!!
Dale


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Does it only engage the adjusting mechanism in the up position? The vac attachment is too high to be effective. It needs to be in the space between the base and the motor.


----------



## DaleFiorillo (Oct 30, 2017)

It only engages as you see it, down. It’s hard to imagine them drawing the knob raised!
There is a cavity going down from the port, it opens at the base level. There must not be 
enough of a vacuum left to do a good job. Hmmmm, I used to do thing called ‘porting
and polishing’, naw, it wouldn’t help this. I’ll have to make something new.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Does the router have a column locking lever? If not then that may be the function of the pop up. It has to be something involved with adjustment. I can't imagine any other function for it.


----------



## DaleFiorillo (Oct 30, 2017)

Problems solved, just bought a new Ryobi. I’ll put the Skil on Craigslist. The upside to all this is I
found a really nice woodworking forum. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Dale.
Please give me some details about how you did this.


----------



## DaleFiorillo (Oct 30, 2017)

I started with a crevice tool, pretty standard with all vacs. Then I cut it off at the length that would fit all the way into,
the port opening. It took a little shaving, but ended up tight enough to stay in by itself. However, I continued on, by
copying the outline of the crevice tool where it entered the router, onto a piece of cardboard, cut out the center,
and verified the fit. Then I really carefully marked the location of the screw holes, and drilled them out.
Now I had my template. I traced it onto the piece of thin wood, and cut out the center, and drilled the holes.
For the crevice tool to fit perfectly I had to shape the plastic and the wood, then it was epoxied.
Right now it is strong enough to be a handle. It is a nice little router, but I can’t seem to sell it for 20 bucks, but
considering where I live, oh well.
Here are some more pictures.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaleFiorillo said:


> Problems solved, just bought a new Ryobi. I’ll put the Skil on Craigslist. The upside to all this is I
> found a really nice woodworking forum. Thanks to everyone.


Could it be the vac port is on the wrong side of the base in respect to the rotation of the router bit and the shavings are being thrown away from the port?
Herb


----------



## DaleFiorillo (Oct 30, 2017)

It would depend on what direction the router was traveling. The picture is looking at the back of the router, the side facing 
away from the operator. It seems the best vac attacments also obstruct the view the most.
Dale


----------

